# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  NitroTech Performance Series (Muscletech)

## Kostas NK

Το νέο ματζουνι της Muscletech.... 


Ποτε δεν εχω δοκιμάσει την νιτροτεκ και λεω να δοσω μια ευκαιρια στιν νεα  :01. Wink: 
Nitro-Tech
Whey Isolate+ Lean Musclebuilder

NITRO-TECH® is a scientifically engineered whey isolate+ lean musclebuilder formula designed for all athletes who are looking for more muscle, more strength and better performance. NITRO-TECH® contains protein sourced primarily from whey protein isolate and is also enhanced with the most studied form of creatine for faster gains in muscle and strength.

Flavors: Milk Chocolate, Vanilla, Strawberry and Cookies & Cream

Τι λετε οι πιο έμπειροι??? αξιζει....?  :01. Smile:

----------


## kokolakis

τι τιμη βαλανε σε αυτη πανω κατω....?

στην προηγουμενη εμενα η τιμη της δεν μ'αρεσε....

----------


## karpoutzidis

> τι τιμη βαλανε σε αυτη πανω κατω....?
> 
> στην προηγουμενη εμενα η τιμη της δεν μ'αρεσε....


47 ευρο τα 2 κιλα ειχε γτ δεν ειναι καλα?

----------


## vaggan

η κλασσικη 1,8 κιλων συσκευασια....σαφως και απο οικονομικης πλευρας δεν θα αξιζει :01. Mr. Green: ωραιο κουτι παντως :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kokolakis

γτ με 47 τα 1,800 μπορω να παρω κατι καλυτερο

----------


## karpoutzidis

> γτ με 47 τα 1,800 μπορω να παρω κατι καλυτερο


 το ονομα πληρώνεις ομως μην χεσω...αλλα και παλι απο ελλαδα δεν νομιζω να βρεις κατι σε αυτη την τιμη

----------


## kokolakis

βασικα μαλ@κιες συζηταμε τωρα.... τι διαφορα να εχουν οι πρωτεινες μονο σε γευση και διαλυτοτητα....

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι αναλογίες εινια καλές.
Οι τιμες ειναι σχετικές,αν αυτη που αναφέρθηκε (κακώς,γιατι δεν αναφερουμε τιμες εχουμε πει)ισχύει,για δεδομένα Ελλάδας ειναι αρκετα καλή.
Αλλοι δίνουν την Isolate το κιλό  ,30 και 35 ευρώ,ακόμα.
Παντως ειδικά για μετά την προπονηση,τα 30 γρ iso με τα 3 γρ κρεατινης δίνουν ενα καλο Postworkout.

----------


## Kostas NK

> Οι αναλογίες εινια καλές.
> Οι τιμες ειναι σχετικές,αν αυτη που αναφέρθηκε (κακώς,γιατι δεν αναφερουμε τιμες εχουμε πει)ισχύει,για δεδομένα Ελλάδας ειναι αρκετα καλή.
> Αλλοι δίνουν την Isolate το κιλό  ,30 και 35 ευρώ,ακόμα.
> Παντως ειδικά για μετά την προπονηση,τα 30 γρ iso με τα 3 γρ κρεατινης δίνουν ενα καλο Postworkout.



Polyneike σαν συστατικα καλη ειναι?
δεν με νοιαζει η γευση προσωπικα αλλα να εχει καλα συστατικα  :01. Wink:

----------


## panakos

στηνελλαδα παντως δεν υπαρχει ακομη ενω στην αμερικη εχει 2 μηνες που κυκλοφορησε!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Polyneike σαν συστατικα καλη ειναι?
> δεν με νοιαζει η γευση προσωπικα αλλα να εχει καλα συστατικα


\

Go for it  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## liveris

> Το νέο ματζουνι της Muscletech.... 
> 
> 
> Ποτε δεν εχω δοκιμάσει την νιτροτεκ και λεω να δοσω μια ευκαιρια στιν νεα 
> Nitro-Tech
> Whey Isolate+ Lean Musclebuilder
> 
> NITRO-TECH® is a scientifically engineered whey isolate+ lean musclebuilder formula designed for all athletes who are looking for more muscle, more strength and better performance. NITRO-TECH® contains protein sourced primarily from whey protein isolate and is also enhanced with the most studied form of creatine for faster gains in muscle and strength.
> 
> ...


εγω λεω να μην δωσεις καμια ευκαιρια στη nitrotech

----------


## karpoutzidis

> εγω λεω να μην δωσεις καμια ευκαιρια στη nitrotech


γτ?

----------


## liveris

γιατι σαν εταιρεια ειναι απο τις χειροτερες κ γιατι η κλασικη η nitrotec hardcore κτλ ειναι πιτα στα αλατια κ στις ζαχαρες..υπαρχει κ ενα θεμα που εχω διαβασει σαυτο το forum με αναλυσεις σε καποιες πρωτεινες πολυ ενδιαφερον..

----------


## sobral

> γιατι σαν εταιρεια ειναι απο τις χειροτερες κ γιατι η κλασικη η nitrotec hardcore κτλ ειναι πιτα στα αλατια κ στις ζαχαρες..υπαρχει κ ενα θεμα που εχω διαβασει σαυτο το forum με αναλυσεις σε καποιες πρωτεινες πολυ ενδιαφερον..


έχεις δίκιο σε όλα αυτά (μιλάς με άτομο που μισούσε muscletech κ από τους λίγους πανελλαδικώς που δεν δοκίμασε nitrotech/celltech κ λοιπες μαλακίες που έβγαζε) αλλά, έχει αλλάξει άρδην προς το ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερο. Απ ότι λένε άλλαξε τελείως κατασκευαστές, η φιλοσοφία έχει αλλάξει εμφανώς (No banned substances/drug free supplements, cGMP facilities, no blends!). Εγώ της έδωσα μία ευκαιρια με το neurocore και έμεινα απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Σκοπεύω να δοκιμάσω κ άλλα από τα καινούργια. Και μόνο που σου λεει πια τις πόσοτητες, παίρνει ένα +. :01. Wink:  όσο για την συγκεκριμένη, 30gr πρωτείνης στα 36γρ σκόνης είναι μια πολύ καλή αναλογία, αν εχει νορμάλ τιμή γιατί όχι...αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει σε αυτή είναι τα πολλά πρόσθετα, λογικά για να έχει ωραία γεύση.

----------


## sanchez22

Παιδια η συγκεκριμενη προτεινη συνισταται σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?

----------


## InvKid

> Παιδια η συγκεκριμενη προτεινη συνισταται σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?


Οτι προιον είναι στην ενότητα Πρωτείνες συνίσταται για τα πάντα όλα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sanchez22

Την αγορασα σημερα για πρωτη φορα και μου αφησε περισσοτερο την αισθηση θερμογενεσης παρα πρωτεινης.ειναι φυσιολογικο?επισης μου δημιουργει και ενα στεγνωμα στο στωμα οσα λιτρα νερου κι αν πιω

----------


## ArgoSixna

Αυτά τα xantham gum και τα αλλα πηκτικα τι τα βαζουν το κερατο τους..........

----------


## a-mad

> Την αγορασα σημερα για πρωτη φορα και μου αφησε περισσοτερο την αισθηση θερμογενεσης παρα πρωτεινης.ειναι φυσιολογικο?επισης μου δημιουργει και ενα στεγνωμα στο στωμα οσα λιτρα νερου κι αν πιω



εχω παρει πολλες φορες την νιτρο....και οντως αυτο το στεγνωμα το ενιωθα και εγω αλλα μην το φοβασαι απο την κρεατινη ειναι,απλα πινε νερο κοβει και την ορεξη  :01. Razz: 

εγω παντως δεν εχω θεμα με xantha gum

----------


## totis

> εχω παρει πολλες φορες την νιτρο....και οντως αυτο το στεγνωμα το ενιωθα και εγω αλλα μην το φοβασαι απο την κρεατινη ειναι,απλα πινε νερο κοβει και την ορεξη 
> 
> εγω παντως δεν εχω θεμα με xantha gum


Το xantha gum δεν ειναι επικυνδινο ειναι μια πολυ φυσικη ουσια ειναι προιον της βακτηριακης ζυμωσης της γλυκοζης και του καλαμποκιου.....το οποιο χρησιμοποιειται στην μαγειρικη ως σταθεροποιητικος και πηκτικος παραγοντας........Μια χαρα ειναι η καινουργια nitrotech προσεγμενη αρκετα στα συστατικα της.......την εχω παρει αρκετες φορες με βολευει που εχει και κρεατινη γιατι πολλες φορες βαριεμαι να περνω ξεχωριστα μου ερχεται ετσι πολυ βολικα.....

----------


## beefmeup

> On May 20, 2011 the FDA issued a press release about SimplyThick, a food-thickening additive containing xanthan gum as the active ingredient, warning "parents, caregivers and health care providers not to feed SimplyThick, a thickening product, to premature infants."The concern is that the product may cause necrotizing enterocolitis (i.e., NEC). As of July 10, 2012 the FDA has not established the causal link between SimplyThick and NEC


αυτο μπορει να το προκαλεσει σε μωρα.
σε ενηλικες με συνεχομενη χρηση κανεις δεν ξερει τι προβληματα μπορει να παρουσιασει.
απο αλεργειες μεχρι αποσυντονισμους του γαστρεντρικκου,κολιτιδες κλπ..το ξερω γιατι το εχω παθει με αυτες τις μαλακιες..
το οτι δεν ενοχλει καποιους (ακομα) οκ,το δεχομαι,αλλα αυτο δεν το κανει ακινδυνο..

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ετσι και εγώ τα λέω τόσο καιρό αλλά κανεις δεν ακούει , αν δεν παθεις δεν θα μαθεις.. και το κακο ειναι οτι κανεις δεν κατηγορει την πρωτεινη .. πρωτα θα κατηγορησουν τα υπολοιπα συμπληρωματα(οπως εκανα και εγω) μετα θα ψαχτουν με το φαγητο και αν ειναι τυχεροι θα καταλαβουν οτι φταιει αυτο.....

----------


## cuntface

εν ετη 2013 συστατικα οπως xantham gum sucralose και τα λιπα γλυκαντικα δν επρεπε να υπηρχαν το στεβια δεν σας αρεσει αλλα λογικα θα κοστιζει περισοτερο απο τα αποβλιτα μου βαζετε μεσα

----------


## totis

Τελικα καλα κανω σιγα σιγα που αρχιζω να κοβω την πρωτεινη.......ποιος ξερει αργοτερα τι θα παθουμε απο τις παπαριες που πινουμε....εξαλου δεν ειδα και καμια διαφορα τωρα ομως που εχω αυξηση τις θερμιδες μου και την πρωτεινη απο το φαγητο βλεπω μεγαλη διαφορα......με αυτα τα λεφτα που περισσεύουν οταν δεν περνω αγοραζω διπλασια ποσοτητα αυγα γαλα κοτοπουλο και τονο......και το ευχαριστιεμαι κιολας.....

----------


## totis

> αυτο μπορει να το προκαλεσει σε μωρα.
> σε ενηλικες με συνεχομενη χρηση κανεις δεν ξερει τι προβληματα μπορει να παρουσιασει.
> απο αλεργειες μεχρι αποσυντονισμους του γαστρεντρικκου,κολιτιδες κλπ..το ξερω γιατι το εχω παθει με αυτες τις μαλακιες..
> το οτι δεν ενοχλει καποιους (ακομα) οκ,το δεχομαι,αλλα αυτο δεν το κανει ακινδυνο..


Παντος ειναι καλυτερα η πρωτεινη να εχει xanthan gum παρα sucralose που εχουνε οι περισσοτερες πρωτεινες........ειναι πιο φυσικο εγω απο τα λιγα που εψαξα αυτο καταλαβα.....και ενα παραδειγμα η gold standard της on που ειναι και η αγαπημενη μου πρωτεινη εχει μεσα sucralose ενω αν παρεις την gold standard natural η οποια ειναι χωρίς τεχνητά αρώματα, χρώματα, και γλυκαντικά, εχει μεσα xanthan gum αυτο λεει πολλα πιστευω..........

----------


## totis

> Παντος ειναι καλυτερα η πρωτεινη να εχει xanthan gum παρα sucralose που εχουνε οι περισσοτερες πρωτεινες........ειναι πιο φυσικο εγω απο τα λιγα που εψαξα αυτο καταλαβα.....και ενα παραδειγμα η gold standard της on που ειναι και η αγαπημενη μου πρωτεινη εχει μεσα sucralose ενω αν παρεις την gold standard natural η οποια ειναι χωρίς τεχνητά αρώματα, χρώματα, και γλυκαντικά, εχει μεσα xanthan gum αυτο λεει πολλα πιστευω..........


Και αυτες ειναι και οι παρενεργιες απο την sucralose που δημοσιευτικαν για το 2013 οποτε πινουμε και δεν μιλαμε :02. Shock:  

The Side Effects of Sucralose

The sweetener has been implicated as the cause of many side effects, including:
◾Skin Rashes/Flushing
◾Panic-like Agitation
◾Dizziness and Numbness
◾Diarrhea
◾Swelling
◾Muscle aches
◾Headaches
◾Intestinal cramping
◾Bladder issues
◾Stomach pain

 There have been no long-term studies of the side effects of sucralose in humans, but the Splenda manufacturer’s own short-term studies showed that very high doses of sucralose shrank thymus glands, enlarged livers, and caused kidney disorders in rodents. The doses were measured at a level far beyond what would be expected in an ordinary diet.

και στα Ελληνικα 

Οι παρενέργειες της σουκραλόζη

Η γλυκαντική ουσία έχει ενοχοποιηθεί ως η αιτία των πολλών παρενεργειών, όπως οι εξής:
◾ δερματικά εξανθήματα / Flushing
◾ πανικού-όπως Διέγερση
◾ Ζάλη και το μούδιασμα
◾ Διάρροια
◾ Οίδημα
◾ Μυαλγίες
◾ Πονοκέφαλοι
◾ Εντερική κράμπες
◾ θέματα της ουροδόχου κύστης
◾ Πόνος στο στομάχι

   βραχυπρόθεσμες μελέτες έδειξαν ότι οι πολύ υψηλές δόσεις σουκραλόζη συρρικνώθηκε θύμος αδένας, μεγέθυνση του ήπατος, και προκάλεσε νεφρικές διαταραχές σε τρωκτικά. Οι δόσεις που μετρήθηκαν σε ένα επίπεδο πολύ πέρα ​​από ό, τι θα αναμενόταν σε μια συνηθισμένη διατροφή.

----------


## totis

> εν ετη 2013 συστατικα οπως xantham gum sucralose και τα λιπα γλυκαντικα δν επρεπε να υπηρχαν το στεβια δεν σας αρεσει αλλα λογικα θα κοστιζει περισοτερο απο τα αποβλιτα μου βαζετε μεσα


Yπαρχει και πρωτεινη με στεβια και ειναι λογικη η τιμη της 55ευρω ειναι η dymatize all natural αλλα ειναι χαλια η γευση της μαλλον για αυτο..............

----------


## totis

Εκανα ενα λαθος ομως δυστηχως η NitroTech Performance Series εχει και Xanthan Gum και Sucralose, και τις δυο γλυκαντικες ουσιες αυτο τωρα το παρατηρησα και μπορω να πω οτι ξενερωσα,δεν θα την ξαναπαρω.....τουλαχιστον οταν πινουμε να πινουμε μονο την μια ουσια :01. Sad: .......

----------


## COOLIS

Πριν τρεις μερες πηρα αλλη μια πρωτεινη και ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη απο την προηγουμενη που ειχα παλι σε Milk Chocolate εχει αλλη γευση (φερνει σε βανιλια) αλλη υφη (σβολιαζει) και πιο ανοιχτο χρωμα. Επισης οταν την χτυπαω σε σεικερ εχει κατι απρα κομματια που δεν διαλυονται.
Πηγα στο καταστημα που την αγορασα και μου ειπαν πως ειναι αλλη παρτιδα εχει παρατηρησει κανενας κατι αναλογο ??
Οταν ανοιγει το κουτι εχει καποια ζελατινα ασφαλειας η ειναι μονο το ασπρο χαρτονακι ?

----------


## cuntface

αυτη η γευση cookies and cream οτι γευστηκοτερο εχω δοκιμαση θα την ξανα περνα αλλα δν υπαρχει στην γνωστη αλυσιδα σε αυτην την γευση

----------


## ArgoSixna

Οντως σε 3 πολεις που ειχα κοιταξει και εγω κανενα δεν ειχε την cookies... μονο στην μικρη συσκευασια αλλα δεν συμφερει με τιποτα.. παλια εδιναν 2 μικρες στην τιμη της μεγαλης

----------


## hoffman

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση είναι καλύτερη σε σύγκριση με την serious mass της on:

----------


## Anithos

> αυτη η γευση cookies and cream οτι γευστηκοτερο εχω δοκιμαση θα την ξανα περνα αλλα δν υπαρχει στην γνωστη αλυσιδα σε αυτην την γευση


επειδη την βρισκω απεξω σε κουκις ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν τα κουκις διαλυονται ή μενουν κομματακια μεσα ;

----------


## tsoumi7

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση είναι καλύτερη σε σύγκριση με την serious mass της on:



Φίλε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους.η μια είναι whey και η άλλη mass

----------


## cuntface

> επειδη την βρισκω απεξω σε κουκις ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν τα κουκις διαλυονται ή μενουν κομματακια μεσα ;


εχει μεσα κοματακια σοκολατα που τα μασας ειναι πολυ νοστιμα

----------


## hoffman

> Φίλε δεν έχουν καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους.η μια είναι whey και η άλλη mass


Απλά επειδή ξέρω πως η nitrotech έχει πιο πολύ κρεατινη, για τη serious mass άκουσα πως είναι τίγκα ζάχαρες και δεν θέλω να βάλω τον χειμώνα που θα αρχίσω όγκο τόσο λίπος, έχετε κάποια να προτείνετε;

----------


## Sotos BR.

> Απλά επειδή ξέρω πως η nitrotech έχει πιο πολύ κρεατινη, για τη serious mass άκουσα πως είναι τίγκα ζάχαρες και δεν θέλω να βάλω τον χειμώνα που θα αρχίσω όγκο τόσο λίπος, έχετε κάποια να προτείνετε;


Μα σχεδόν όλες οι πρωτείνες που είναι "mass" είναι τίγκα στις ζάχαρες.. Πήγαινε καλύτερα σε μία whey.

----------


## hoffman

Την έχω πάρει εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες γεύση σοκολάτα τα σπάει διαλυτότητα καλή και γενικά με συνδυασμό και καλό φάει είναι ότι πρέπει,θέλω να ρωτήσω όμως μπορώ να την συνδυάσω με την κρεατίνη της musclepharm η παραπάει;Γιατί και η nitro στα 2 scoop βγάζει 6 γραμμάρια κρεατίνη

----------


## kotsoum

> Την έχω πάρει εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες γεύση σοκολάτα τα σπάει διαλυτότητα καλή και γενικά με συνδυασμό και καλό φάει είναι ότι πρέπει,θέλω να ρωτήσω όμως μπορώ να την συνδυάσω με την κρεατίνη της musclepharm η παραπάει;Γιατί και η nitro στα 2 scoop βγάζει 6 γραμμάρια κρεατίνη


Παραπαει..5 gr παιρνε μεσα στη μερα, ειναι αρκετα.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Όχι μονο παραπάει ,απο την musclepharm δεν πρεπει να παίρνεις παραπάνω από 1 σκουπ..

----------


## hoffman

Οπότε θα περιμένω να τελειώσω την πρωτεΐνη να καθαρίσω και κανένα μήνα,και σκεφτόμουν για καλύτερα να έπαιρνα την creacore Μετά με καμία whey

----------


## kotsoum

> Όχι μονο παραπάει ,απο την musclepharm δεν πρεπει να παίρνεις παραπάνω από 1 σκουπ..


Τα 3 scoop = 5 gr απο τη musclepharm.

----------


## ArgoSixna

Τωρα βγαινει με 1 σκουπ/δοση και η mp εχει προειδοποιηση σε καμια περιπτωση να μην παρεις πανω απο 1 σκουπ/μερα στο κουτι  :02. Welcome:

----------


## cone

Μαγκες την εχετε χρησιμοποιησει ?ειναι καλη σαν συστατικα ?

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Μαγκες την εχετε χρησιμοποιησει ?ειναι καλη σαν συστατικα ?


Είχα πάρει την κούκις. Απίστευτα καλή γεύση,άριστη διαλυτότητα και πολύ καλά στοιχεία. 
Όταν την είχα ξεκινήσει πριν 9 μήνες ήμουν σε φάση που είχα κόψει τις πρωτείνες &τη διατροφή για τα προηγούμενα 2-3 χρόνια (αλλά συνέχιζα προπόνηση) και έτσι μόλις μπήκα με αυτή +τη διατροφή είδα τους μυς μου να αλλάζουν βδομάδα με βδομάδα και πολύ θεαματικά. Οι μυς θυμούνται και βρήκα μέσα σε δυο μήνες τον παλιό καλό μου εαυτό.

----------


## cone

Απο ζαχαρες και αλατια πως παει ξερουμε?ειναι σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα

----------


## cone

Λοιπον αγορασα χθες την εν λογο πρωτεινη στα 53 ευρο τα 1.8kg (θα μπορουσαν να το χουν στα 2kg) ,δοκιμασα 2 φορες χθες βραδυ μετα την προπονηση και σημερα το πρωι αρα ακομα δεν εχω πληρη εικονα .θα επανελθω οταν θα περασει ο καιρος ελπιζω να χει κανει την δουλεια της εως τοτε  :01. Razz:  

Γευση milk chocolate : 9/10 (Μου θυμισε kinder)
Διαλυτοτητα : 9/10 με 2-3 κουνηματα ειχε γινει κομπλε .

Αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## Billys51

> Και αυτες ειναι και οι παρενεργιες απο την sucralose που δημοσιευτικαν για το 2013 οποτε πινουμε και δεν μιλαμε 
> 
> The Side Effects of Sucralose
> 
> The sweetener has been implicated as the cause of many side effects, including:
> ◾Skin Rashes/Flushing
> ◾Panic-like Agitation
> ◾Dizziness and Numbness
> ◾Diarrhea
> ...


φιλε σχετικα με την σουκραλοζη που αναφερθηκες παραπανω , αν τυχον βγει καποιο εξανθημα στο δερμα και σταματησεις την χρηση πρωτεινης που περιεχει σουκραλοζη(αλλα περιεχει xantham gum που σε σχεση με σουκραλοζη ειναι καλυτερο) θα φυγει το εξανθημα ή θα μεινει για παντα? :01. Unsure:  επισης κατι ακομη..το xantham gum μπορει να εχει και αυτο σαν παρενεργεια δερματικο εξανθημα ή οχι?

----------


## Billys51

Καποιος παιδια? :01. Unsure:

----------


## k_kost

Μην ανησυχείς τόσο πολύ για την σουκραλόζη και το xantham gum (που είναι πυκνωτική ουσία). Ούτως ή άλλιως, όλες οι μελέτες μιλάνε για μεγάλες δόσεις, καθημερινά για μακρά χρονική περίοδο και μόνο στην περίπτωση κατά την οποία υπερβαίνεις την μέγιστη συνιστώμενη ημερήσια κατανάλωση. Σκέψου ότι η μέγιστη συνιστώμενη ημερήσια κατανάλωση καφεΐνης είναι 6 gr (τρεις κουταλιές του γλυκού δηλαδή). Εάν σε φοβίζει τόσο πολύ, πάρε μια άγευστη πρωτεΐνη, η οποία δεν περιέχει ούτε σουκραλόζη ούτε xantham gum. Δες και αυτή την σελίδα για το xantham gum και να έχεις στο μυαλό σου, ότι και ασπιρίνη πολύ να πάρεις μπορεί να σου βγάλει κάποιες παρενέργειες και να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι σε όλα τα φάρμακα και συμπληρώματα διατροφής υπάρχουν οδηγίες χρήσης και αναφέρονται πιθανές παρενέργειες οι οποίες έχουν σημειωθεί σε κλινικές έρευνες (αυτό σημαίνει ότι εαν 100 άτομα έπαιρναν δοκιμαστικά ένα φάρμακο, σε 5 εκδηλώθηκε πχ πόνος στο στομάχι, σε 20 διάρροια, κ.ο.κ.)

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supple...=XANTHAN%20GUM

----------


## Onare_skg

καλη τιμη πακεταρισμενη με καλουδια αρκετη καλη γευση (milk chocolate) και νοιωθει απο πρηξιμο.ΠΡΗΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ  :03. Clap:

----------


## junglist

> Τωρα βγαινει με 1 σκουπ/δοση και η mp εχει προειδοποιηση σε καμια περιπτωση να μην παρεις πανω απο 1 σκουπ/μερα στο κουτι


Το κουτί αναφέρει ότι μπορούμε να παίρνουμε 2-4 scoop την ημέρα.

Σχετικά με την διαλυτότητα έχω 1 απορία:
*Cream n cookies που έπαιρνα τον προηγούμενο μήνα, είχε τρομερή διαλυτότητα και δεν άφηνε υπολείμματα
* Σοκολάτα που ξεκίνησα αυτή την βδομάδα αφήνει πολλά υπολείμματα. Είναι νορμάλ;

----------


## junglist

Κάτι άλλο περίεργο, στο 3ο κουτί που πήρα είχε μέσα 2 scoop, αντί για ένα.
Επίσης το ελληνικό χαρτάκι που έχει μπει πάνω, γράφει ότι είναι λίγο διαφορετικό το ποσοστό της πρωτεΐνης επί τις εκατό, σε σχέση με το επίσημο.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανοίγονται τα κουτιά;

Unleashed from Onda v957m on TDT

----------


## giannaki

καλησπερα παιδεια θα ηθελα μια μικρη βοηθεια στο θεμα της δοσολογιας,εχω παρει αυτη την νιτροτεκ 1.9κγρ μαζι με την σελτεκ κρεατινη.κα8ε ποτε πρεπει να παιρνω και απο ποσο την ημερα..?

----------


## RAMBO

Το ποσο θα παρεις εξαρταται απο την διατροφη σου,αν εσυ μεσα στην μερα συμπληρωνεις την ποσοτητα που χρειαζεσαι τοτε απλα ειναι αχρηστο,αν παλι δεν τοτε περνεις οσο χρειαζεται(πχ αν θες 150 γρ την μερα και εχεις απο την διατροφη 100 θα παρεις απο το συμπληρωμα 50 γρ).Συνηθως στην καθε δοση περνουμε μεχρι 30γρ πρωτεινης γιατι τοσο απ οσο ξερουμε μπορουμε να αποροφησουμε.

Τωρα για το ποτε,η μια δοση συνηθως ειναι μετα την προπονηση,αν χρειαζεσαι κ δευτερη την βαζεις στο γευμα η σε ωρα που εχεις την ελλειψη

----------


## junglist

> καλησπερα παιδεια θα ηθελα μια μικρη βοηθεια στο θεμα της δοσολογιας,εχω παρει αυτη την νιτροτεκ 1.9κγρ μαζι με την σελτεκ κρεατινη.κα8ε ποτε πρεπει να παιρνω και απο ποσο την ημερα..?


Γενικά πιστεύω 2 φορές την ημέρα είναι καλά.
Εγώ παίρνω μαζί με το πρωινό και μετά την προπόνηση.

Unleashed by my Nexus 4

----------


## junglist

Πλέον κάνω τις προπονήσεις πρωί και σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι λάθος να παίρνω την μια δόση στις 10 με το πρωινό και την άλλη στις 13:30 μετά την προπόνηση.
Μήπως να αφήσω του πρωινού για προς απόγευμα;

Unleashed by my Nexus 4

----------


## Mikekan

Nα αφήσεις όσες μπορείς αν μπορείς να τις αντικαταστήσεις με φαΐ και συμπλήρωνε με μία μονουδρική!  Ασπράδια δεν μπορείς να φας στο πρωινό?

----------


## junglist

> Nα αφήσεις όσες μπορείς αν μπορείς να τις αντικαταστήσεις με φαΐ και συμπλήρωνε με μία μονουδρική!  Ασπράδια δεν μπορείς να φας στο πρωινό?


Όχι δυστυχώς.

Unleashed by my Nexus 4

----------


## panagos159

Αγόρασα μια nitrotech performance series και είχε κάποιες διαφορές με τις προηγούμενες φορές (είχα να πάρω γύρω στο 8μηνο). Διαφορετικό καπάκι (έχει ενα λογότυπο της muscletech πάνω), διαφορετικό σημείο την ημερομηνία λήξης (οχι στον πάτο αλλα πάνω στο αυτοκόλλητο) αλλά το κυριότερο τρελή διαφορά στη γεύση (δεν είναι τόσο γευστική όσο ήταν και είναι πιο ''στεγνή'' κάπως.) !! τι συβαίνει ακριβώς? Μήπως είναι απομίμηση ή άλλξε κάτι στο προιόν? Για τις διαφορές είμαι σίγουρος γιατι μέχρι χτές χρησιμοποιούσα αυτό που μου είχε περισσέψει απο το προηγούμενο κουτί. Κανείς καμια ιδέα? Την αγόρασα απο πολύ γνωστό (σε όλους) κατάστημα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sailim

Μπορεί καποιος να παιρνει χωρις διακοπή τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη? (αναφερομαι λόγω της υπαρξης κρεατίνης...)

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μπορεί καποιος να παιρνει χωρις διακοπή τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη? (αναφερομαι λόγω της υπαρξης κρεατίνης...)


Ναι,μπορείς να την παίρνεις, αρκεί να μην "μαζευεις" και άλλα γρ. κρεατίνης και από άλλα συμπληρώματα μέσα στην ημέρα.

----------


## sailim

Γυμνάζομαι 4 φορές τη βδομαδα.. Τις υπόλοιπες μερες παίρνετε ή οχι την nitrotech?
(Ξερω πως οταν παιρνουμε κρεατινη τις μερες ξεκούρασης την καταναλώνουμε το πρωι).

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπορείς να την πάρεις αν θες.Είτε στο πρωινό σου είτε σε κάποιο άλλο γευμα που υπολείπεται πρωτεινης.
Το να πάρει κάποιος την κρεατίνη τις ημερες off το πρωι εχει επικρατήσει μέν, αλλά δεν ειναι πανάκεια.

----------


## sailim

Αν την παιρνω μονο τις 4 μερες που γυμνάζομαι, μετα απο ενα μηνα καθημερινής χρήσης, θα συνεχίσω να αισθάνομαι τη βοηθεια της κρεατινης;

----------


## Petran84

Για μένα η καλύτερη φόρμουλα πρωτεϊνης, η μόνη που δουλεύει πάνω μου. 
Όσες πρωτεϊνες και να έχω πάρει πάντα καταλήγω στην ζεστή αγκαλιά της Nitrotech  :01. Mr. Green: 
Έχει και την κατάλληλη δόση κρεατίνης μέσα και δεν χρειάζεται να την πάρω ξεχωριστά...

----------


## Christos100

> Αν την παιρνω μονο τις 4 μερες που γυμνάζομαι, μετα απο ενα μηνα καθημερινής χρήσης, θα συνεχίσω να αισθάνομαι τη βοηθεια της κρεατινης;


οχι, διοτι η κρεατινη απαιτει κυκλο για να δεις αποτελεσματα , δηλαδη για συγκεκριμενο διαστημα καθημερινη ληψη

----------


## sailim

Οποτε καλυτερα 6-8 εβδομαδες in, 2-4 off οπως γινεται με καθαρη κρεατινη ή η nitro tech δε θελει κενα;

----------


## stalker92

Nέα έκδοση της Nitro tech με αυτή τη φορά 44 γρ το σκούπ!
Ανα 1 scoop:
calories 140
total fat 2.5g
 saturated 1.5g
total carbo 4g
 sugars 1g
protein 30g
calcium 170mg
iron 0.87mg
sodium 140mg
Amino:
L-leucine 3.2g
L-isoleucine 1.9g
L-valine 1.8g
creatine monohydrate 3g

----------


## Aramis

Καλησπερα παιδια!
Καλως σας βρηκα ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ και θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση.


Γυμναζομαι για γραμμωση και λιγο ογκο ακολουθωντας σωστη διατροφη και ειπα να δοκιμασω και συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης.

Η πρωτεινη που πηρα ηταν η Nitrotech της Muscletech.


H συγκεκριμενη λοιπον περιεχει οπως βλεπετε και 3γρ κρεατινης μεσα.

Η χρηση που κανω ειναι ενα scoop το πρωι πριν το πρωινο μου και ενα scoop μετα την προπονηση μου.

Ερωτω λοιπον - πρεπει να την σταματησω σε καποιο διαστημα πχ μετα απο ενα μηνα επειδη περιεχει κρεατινη ή η μπορω να συνεχισω να την παιρνω κανονικα για οσο καιρο προπονουμαι?


ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ.
Σου συγχώνευσα το θέμα που άνοιξες εδω γιατί αφορούσε την εν λόγω πρωτεϊνη.




> Ναι,μπορείς να την παίρνεις, αρκεί να μην "μαζευεις" και άλλα γρ. κρεατίνης και από άλλα συμπληρώματα μέσα στην ημέρα.

----------


## Makis007

Καλησπερα στα μελη του φορουμ για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι 100% αξιοπιστη; ενα σκουπ μετα την προπονηση ειναι καλα; επερνα την complete gainer και δεν ειδα αποτελεσματα και μου προτειναν αυτη εδω.

----------


## Feth

> Καλησπερα στα μελη του φορουμ για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι 100% αξιοπιστη; ενα σκουπ μετα την προπονηση ειναι καλα; επερνα την complete gainer και δεν ειδα αποτελεσματα και μου προτειναν αυτη εδω.


Καλη ειναι αν και λιγο ακριβη για μένα, η συγκεκριμενη δεν ειναι gainer.. και επισης το ο,τι δεν ειδες αποτελεσματα σιγουρα δεν φταιει η πρωτεινη, στο κάτω κατω θερμιδες σου δινει και πρεπει να βεβαιωθεις οτι εισαι υπερθερμιδικά .

----------


## Makis007

Οσον αφορα την κρεατινη που εχει δεν ειναι σε μεγαλο ποσοστο ενα σκουπ την μερα μετα την προπονηση μπορω να την περνω αφοβα για μηνες σωστα;

----------


## Feth

> Οσον αφορα την κρεατινη που εχει δεν ειναι σε μεγαλο ποσοστο ενα σκουπ την μερα μετα την προπονηση μπορω να την περνω αφοβα για μηνες σωστα;


δωθηκε απάντηση λιγο πιο πάνω :





> Ναι,μπορείς να την παίρνεις, αρκεί να μην "μαζευεις" και άλλα γρ. κρεατίνης και από άλλα συμπληρώματα μέσα στην ημέρα.

----------


## junglist

> Οσον αφορα την κρεατινη που εχει δεν ειναι σε μεγαλο ποσοστο ενα σκουπ την μερα μετα την προπονηση μπορω να την περνω αφοβα για μηνες σωστα;


Και 2 σκοοπ την ημέρα να πάρεις, δεν θα πάθεις κάτι.

Sent from my m1 note using Tapatalk

----------


## Makis007

Παιδια με 2 σκουπ την μερα ποσο σας κραταει η 4lbs? επισης η γευση φραουλα καλη?

----------


## LuNaT1C

2 scoop = 72gr
1800gr / 72gr per day = 25days

Αν πάρεις ένα κάθε μέρα υπολόγισε 50 μέρες  :01. Smile:

----------


## Makis007

παιδια σημερα μου ηρθε η nitro tech και στο σκουπ πανω δεν εχει αριθμους το γεμιζω μεχρι πανω η μεχρι την γραμμη?

----------


## Makis007

Παιδια καποιος που να εχει την φορμουλα και να ξερει?

----------


## Iraklis-7-

Γεια σας παιδιά γράφω για πρώτη φορά θελω να κανω μερικές ερωτήσεις πάνω σε αυτή την πρωτεΐνη και θέλω τη βοήθεια σας.
Αρχικά είμαι 1.90 95 κιλα μολις τελειωσα μια Dymatize Iso 100 και σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτη τη φορμουλα λογο και της Κρεατίνης που έχει 
2 θεματα με προβληματιζουν το ενα ειναι αν ειναι καλή εποχη να βαλω Κρεατινη επειδη πλησιάζει καλοκαίρι και η αλήθεια είναι πως θέλω να χάσω μερικά κιλά και να γραμμοσω λίγο ακόμα 
η αν θα ηταν καλυτερο να έπαιρνα μια Whey και να την κοίταζα για χειμώνα...
και τέλος αν τελικά μπορω να την πάρω αν τις μέρες της προπόνησης παίρνω 2 scoop και τις μερες π δεν κανω ενα το πρωί θα ειναι εντάξει;;
Πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο 4-5 φoρές την εβδομάδα και δεν κανω αερόβια προπόνηση ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας και τειχών απαντήσεις  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

@
μακις, ο,τι λενε οι οδηγιες..αν λενε οτι μια δοση ειναι ενα σκουπ, βαζεις 1 σκουπ..αν λενε μεχρι την γραμμη, βαζεις μεχρι την γραμμη.

@
ηρακλη, παιρνεις μια δοση μετα την προπονηση σιγουρα κ μετα μεσα στην μερα οποτε νομιζεις οτι σου χρειαζεται για να συμπληρωσεις τις αναγκες σου σε πρωτεινη..το ιδιο ισχυει κ τις μερες που δεν κανεις προπονηση, οπου εχεις αναγκη απο συμπληρωμα την παιρνεις.
οσον αφορα την κρεατινη, πρεπει να εχει καπου 3γρ αν δεν απατωμαι..που νομιζεις οτι θα σε επειρεσουν αυτα στην γραμμωση που θες να κανεις..?
μην το πολυ ψυριζεις, ενα συμπληρωμα ειναι..

----------


## sd444

Κανο kick boxing και γυμναζομαι σπιτι  57 κιλλα περιπου ιψος 167
με προτεινανε ατην εδω την πρωτεινη

1) δοσολογια μπορω να περνω το πρωι με το πρωινο ? αν ναι μπορω μαζι με το γαλα? ειτε να το ανακατευω μα τα αναλογα ml ειτε ξεχωριστα ?

2) πως θα πρεπει περνω ? 2 φορεσ την ημερα πρωι και μετα την προπονηση ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> 1) δοσολογια μπορω να περνω το πρωι με το πρωινο ? αν ναι μπορω μαζι με το γαλα? ειτε να το ανακατευω μα τα αναλογα ml ειτε ξεχωριστα ?


Μπορείς να την παίρνεις και με το πρωινο, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα




> 2) πως θα πρεπει περνω ? 2 φορεσ την ημερα πρωι και μετα την προπονηση ?


Τις ημέρες της προπόνησης ναι, 1 δοση με το πρωινο και μια μετά την προπόνηση.
Επειδη η κάθε δόση εχει και 3 γρ κρεατίνης, μην υπερβαίνεις τις δύο δόσεις την ημέρα.

----------


## sd444

mporo na valo tin posostita proteinis kai na to anakatepso me gala ? anti gia nero

----------


## Polyneikos

Γραφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ
Nαι μπορείς αν θες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sd444

οκ ειχα αυτο το ερωτημα δεν ξερω ο φιλος πενρει κατσικισιο γαλα  παρχει καποιο θεμα ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Με οτι γάλα θέλεις την πινεις, κανένα θέμα.

----------


## sd444

οκ ευχαριστω! κατι ακομα μετα την προπονιση πρεπει απευθειας να γινεται η λιψη ? γιατι κανο  κικ μποξ και μετα κανο 15 λεπτα να παω σπιτι μεσα σε ποση ωρα πρεπει να την εχο κταναλωση?

----------


## mono AEK

Μπορείς όταν τελειώσεις τη προπόνηση μπορείς και όταν πας σπίτι δεν αλλάζει κάτι

----------


## sd444

tis meres pou den gimnazomai mporo na tin paro opia stimgi tis meras efoson exo parei tin dosei to proi kai meta opote me voleuei? px memiseri apogeuma i vrady? sun to oti perno ena scoop panta?.euxaristo  :01. Razz:

----------


## mono AEK

Αγορίνα έχουν απαντηθεί όλα αυτά 

Διάβασε λίγο το θέμα

----------


## Polyneikos

> tis meres pou den gimnazomai mporo na tin paro opia stimgi tis meras efoson exo parei tin dosei to proi kai meta opote me voleuei? px memiseri apogeuma i vrady? sun to oti perno ena scoop panta?.euxaristo



Φιλε 1ον σου έγινε ήδη μια σύσταση να μην γράφεις με αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες. Το επόμενο ποστ θα σβηστεί απευθείας.
2ον οι απορίες που θέτεις δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την αξιολόγηση της εν λόγω πρωτεϊνης αλλα γενικότερης φύσης απορία. 
Εν πάσει περιπτώση, μπορείς να πάρεις οποιαδήποτε στιγμή της ημέρας το 2ο σκουπ, ως υποκατάστατο γεύματος ή συμπλήρωμα σε ενα γεύμα.

----------


## nikosBMW

καλημερες ...  και καλο καλοκαιρι... παιδια ξεκινησα την εν λογω πρωτεινη...  εχω ενα θεματακι ... πρωτη φορα πινω τοσο μα τοσο πικρη πρωτεινη ,γευση  choko brownies,μηπως τελικα ακομα η muscletech κανει χαζομαρες και την εχει τιγκαρει παλι στα αλατια???  σιγουρα δεν ειναι η ιδεα μου γτ εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα μπλεντ με κρεατινη και τετοια πικριλα δεν ειχε καμια ... αν ηταν αλλη φαση δε θα με νοιαζε αλλα τωρα προσπαθω λιγο να κοψω και οσο ναναι την φοβαμαι..

----------


## kostello

εγω την πήρα μια φορα και ειδα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα στην δυναμη. Ανεβασα κιλα αρκετά γρήγορα.
αυτο που με χαλασε ειναι οτι μου εκανε καπως ατσουμπαλο σωμα παρολο που ειμαι γενικα λεπτος και εχω γραμμωση, μου φαινοταν σαν να επαιρνα καποιο gainer.
δεν ξερω αν εφταιγε οτι εκεινη την περιοδο ειχα ανεβασει τους υδατανθρακες. ετρωγα πολυ ρυζι και βραστη πατατα ή αν ειναι τιγκα στην ζαχαρη.
απο γευση μια χαρα δεν ειχα θεμα.

επισης μετα απο αυτην εκοψα την μεγαλη ποσοτητα ρυζιου και πατατας και πηρα την dymatize iso100 και δεν εμεινα καθολου ευχαριστημενος.
σαν να μην την επαιρνα καθολου ήταν!
τωρα λεω να την ξαναδοκιμασω σε συνδυασμο με 1-2 προγραμματα διαλυματικης την εβδομαδα και κανονικη διατροφη.
Δεν ξερω αν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι αλλο

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλησπέρα. 
Νομίζω πως περισσότερο η αυξομείωση στον υδατάνθρακα ρύζι/πατατα σου έκανε τις διαφορές. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostello

> Καλησπέρα. 
> Νομίζω πως περισσότερο η αυξομείωση στον υδατάνθρακα ρύζι/πατατα σου έκανε τις διαφορές.


λογικό μου ακούγεται. ισως και καποια κατακρατηση υγρων απο την κρεατινη που εχει αλλα γενικα ειμαι στο τρεξιμο ολη μερα και υπερκινητικος, και δυσκολα μαζευω λιπος και υγρά

Thanx

----------


## _Batman_

Παιδια καλησπερα και παλι!

ξαναεπαναφερω το θεμα για να κανω μερικες ερωτησουλες. καταρχην ειμαι 30χρ 1.82 και 108 κιλα πλεον, κανω 3 ημερη προπονηση αεροβια και λιγο βαρη!

η διατροφη μου ειναι κατα βαση φυτικη σχεδον απαχη πρωτεινη (ρεβυθια βραστα, κοκκινα φασολια κτλ) και κοτοπουλο με πρασινα λαχανικα! 

ειμαι συνεχως σε μειωση αν σκεφτεις οτι ξεκινησα 116κιλα!

μου εχει κολλησει το μυαλο και σκεφτομαι να παρω μια πρωτεινη για πρωτη φορα καταρχην ειναι οκ λετε η μπα;4, και δευτερον σκεφτομαι την MuscleTech Nitro-Tech ειναι οκ για μενα; εννοω εμενα που θελω να πεσω τουλαχιστον στα 90 κιλα για αρχη; η καλυτερα της ON την Gold; η καλυτερα καθολου;

λογω οτι εχω θυροειδη εχω αποκλιση ολα τα λιποτροπικα (εστω για το 8-10% που σου δινουν)... και σκεφτομαι (μπορει και λαθος) μηπως απο την πρωτεινη μπορω να κερδισω κατι; εστω και ελαχιστο; η τσαμπα λεφτα λετε;

ευχαριστω ολους!

----------


## _Batman_

Κανένας;

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

Φίλε εφόσον κινείσαι κυριως με φυτικές πρωτεϊνες, επειδή δεν έχουν πλήρες προφίλ αμινοξέων, καλό είναι να συμπληρώνεις με ένα συμπλήρωμα πρωτεϊνης την συνολικη ποσότητα που κυνηγάς.
ΔΕΝ θα σε βοηθήσει στο χάσιμο βάρους, ΔΕΝ θα σε εμποδίσει να χάσεις κιλά, αν κάνεις σωστά διατροφικά βήματα.
Ειναι μια τροφή πρωτεϊνης σε σκόνη.
Μεταξύ αυτών των 2 , θα προτιμούσα την Gold.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## _Batman_

Οκ ευχαριστώ, ναι εννοείται η διατροφή είναι το παν! Το ξέρω από εκεί ξεκινάω απλά επειδή πραγματικά πλέον χύνω πολύ ιδρώτα και κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, εννοώ ότι πλέον ξυπνάω μία ώρα πριν ετοιμάζω τα γεύματα μου, τα τηρώ κατά γράμμα έχω κόψει τις εξόδους (για μπύρες με τους φίλους κτλ αν και όταν βγαίνω πλέον παίρνω καφέ σκέτο ή περιε) ψάχνω ένα πουσαρισμα έστω 1% πιο πολύ εγκεφαλικά... στην προπόνηση τα δίνω όλα... οπότε δε θέλω να χάσω το κουράγιο μου, πλέον ζυγίζομαι κάθε πρωί και ενώ δεν κάνω καταχρήσεις βλέπω μερικές φορές ή τα ίδια κιλά και 1 κιλό σχεδόν πάνω! 

Νομίζω ότι αν πάρω ένα συμπλήρωμα θα μου ανεβάσει ακόμα πιο πάνω το ηθικό... 

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

